
YouTube is deleting comments with 2 phrases that insult China’s Communist Party - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21270290/youtube-deleting-comments-censorship-chinese-communist-party-ccp
======
Communitivity
I wonder what the effect of a protest by millions of YouTube users adding “五毛”
(“50-cent party”) to comments for a week would be? No additional labor, since
deletion is automated, but what other secondary effect costs would be
incurred?

The comments are stored, and indices updated, so perhaps a lot of compaction
might slow the site or cause other problems. What other secondary impacts, if
any, can you think of?

Also, what happens if YouTube users put “五毛” (“50-cent party”) in their
profile descriptions?

Not advocating this mind you, but thinking of it as a thought experiment. It's
useful because it is a real world case of where a protest might incur an
indirect DDOS (IDDOS?), and how can we prepare a site we manage against that
kind of protest. Also, I am firmly against any kind of censorship that isn't
clearly protecting against the equivalent of someone yelling 'fire' in a
theater.

------
bobdole12345
Who cares?

Youtube deletes lots of comments that are vulgar or tasteless or obvious
coordinated uselessness before anyone sees them.

Just because this one is an insult to China's ruling party doesn't make it
more meaningful.

